# Mystery Box NOW LIVE



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

*Mystery Box​*







So what's all this Mystery Box business about then?

Well, in a nutshell you pay £39.99 for your Mystery box. Inside will be a completely random assortment of products from our store. Every box has a value of over £50, some boxes are worth well over £100! Everybody that's lucky enough to get their hands on a Mystery Box is a winner, what will yours be worth...

There are ONLY 50 Mystery Boxes available and they wont last long, so grab one whilst you get the chance! Just click the link below to purchase your Mystery Box.

http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p131/Mystery_Box_.html


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

order placed.


----------



## r18jsh (Nov 15, 2014)

Order now placed  #354647630


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Great idea but at this moment in time I am trying to reduce my range of products, not increase it so not this time I am afraid!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wait. Some boxes are worth £50 some are worth £100.

But the same price, **** that


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

davies20 said:


> Wait. Some boxes are worth £50 some are worth £100.
> 
> But the same price, **** that


Luck dip init.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

suspal said:


> Luck dip init.


My Mrs would kill me p:lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

davies20 said:


> My Mrs would kill me p:lol:


I've been dead a long time and many times over.:lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

suspal said:


> I've been dead a long time and many times over.:lol:


Hahahahahaha the joys of being a detailer!

I just also don't think its fair that one gets more than the other, equal ops & all!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

List of possible products ? 

Don't fancy £40 worth of air freshners and mfs


----------



## Warwick1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

Order placed  let's see where this mystery tour ends up!


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Clancy said:


> List of possible products ?
> 
> Don't fancy £40 worth of air freshners and mfs


Thats not a mystery, thats a shopping list.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

br3n said:


> Thats not a mystery, thats a shopping list.


Would still be a mystery if it said say 5 out of these 25 items or something

Just don't fancy spending £40 to get air freshners like I said


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Clancy said:


> Would still be a mystery if it said say 5 out of these 25 items or something
> 
> Just don't fancy spending £40 to get air freshners like I said


No ones saying buy one for christ sake.


----------



## fatboy_coach (Sep 22, 2015)

Order placed, got to be worth a dabble :lol::thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you all for your support with our first mystery box. The first 25 where dispatched this morning and the rest will be following suit in the morning at this rate. We have 18 left I believe so if your looking to pick one up now is your chance.

With regards to what's in the boxes that is a Mystery until you open yours up. However I can assure you it won't be a box of Microfibres or a box of air fresheners. The selection is everything from the below photo plus another 40 products in our store.

Some are loaded with £60 pots of wax also


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm confused as to why they aren't all similar in products.

If I pay the same as John smith but john smith ends up with £££ more of products for the same price I don't really think that's on??

Maybe I'm missing the point? I'd buy one if there was some uniformity . . . .


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

davies20 said:


> I'm confused as to why they aren't all similar in products.
> 
> If I pay the same as John smith but john smith ends up with £££ more of products for the same price I don't really think that's on??
> 
> Maybe I'm missing the point? I'd buy one if there was some uniformity . . . .


Part of the gamble, not for me, i'd rather spend that money on a product i wanted, but i do get why some are taking part!


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

davies20 said:


> I'm confused as to why they aren't all similar in products.
> 
> If I pay the same as John smith but john smith ends up with £££ more of products for the same price I don't really think that's on??
> 
> Maybe I'm missing the point? I'd buy one if there was some uniformity . . . .


I think you many be slightly missing the point of the whole Mystery box concept. The boxes that have the extra items have been throw in at random as a bonus for being part of a promotion. We do this at our own expense and if you are one of the lucky ones to get one then happy day. Every other box has a value of over £50 so nobody is losing out. No point buying a mystery boxes if there are specific items you want to buy, this is a gamble at the end of the day. A little excitement for the cold winter months :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah fair enough buddy  I'm just trying to get my head around it, not trying to knock the promotion!

I think you hit it with the word 'gamble' - never have been one & never will be, saying that, I do take part in the Grand National sweep stake at work lol

I guess the way I see it is when you go on holiday, & you can guarantee there's one ****er that got the same holiday for £500 less than you & your like FFS!

I'm tempted, but, if I missed out on the pot of wax I'd cry like a right wet ****!


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

davies20 said:


> Yeah fair enough buddy  I'm just trying to get my head around it, not trying to knock the promotion!
> 
> I think you hit it with the word 'gamble' - never have been one & never will be, saying that, I do take part in the Grand National sweep stake at work lol
> 
> ...


Well that's the thing Daveis20 i understand where your coming from this is why i dont gamble. I never win lol however some people are born lucky, clearly not you or I. Don't spend £40 on something your not 100% up for. I wouldn't want you to be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## Warwick1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

No one is born lucky. You gotta be in it to win it and make your own luck


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

So do you pack up the boxes jeff then mix them up before sending 1 randomly with each order?


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> So do you pack up the boxes jeff then mix them up before sending 1 randomly with each order?


Yes Brian. We pre boxed all 50. Mixed them all up and then added the shipping labels on them.

Only 10 left now i think :thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Warwick1984 said:


> No one is born lucky. You gotta be in it to win it and make your own luck


That's also true. Ask Brian1612 he won a £60 Americana paste wax from us last week in a free entry comp :thumb:


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Not tried a Adams product I haven't liked yet , so I've placed an order . 
Never know I may get something I really love that I otherwise wouldn't have tried .


----------



## helicopter pat (Jul 5, 2014)

Placed my order


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Karl woods said:


> Not tried a Adams product I haven't liked yet , so I've placed an order .
> Never know I may get something I really love that I otherwise wouldn't have tried .





helicopter pat said:


> Placed my order


Thanks for your support guys and good luck with your boxes :thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Only 7 Mystery Boxes left now guys. Next time we will make more :thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Just 5 left now


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Just the 3 left now and the Mystery Box is finished


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

finally bit the bullet, just ordered


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

Fancied a little punt so placed an order. It might even arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Just a couple left for the late arrivals


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Only 2 left


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Who's going to grab the final Mystery Box


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Go on then ill take it. Been resisting but a good excuse to try the Adams range


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Sold out. Thank you to everybody for taking part.


----------



## Warwick1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

Received. Can you confirm use of the Adams quick sealant. Anywhere I should avoid application. Was going to try and get some of this but now I don't have to


----------



## fatboy_coach (Sep 22, 2015)

Got mine, washtastic (I got shampoo and a wash pad amongst the goodies) :thumb: Just hope the weather is good this weekend so I can try them out!


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Warwick1984 said:


> Received. Can you confirm use of the Adams quick sealant. Anywhere I should avoid application. Was going to try and get some of this but now I don't have to


check this video Warwick. You can use it all alsorts


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

fatboy_coach said:


> Got mine, washtastic (I got shampoo and a wash pad amongst the goodies) :thumb: Just hope the weather is good this weekend so I can try them out!


I'm praying for some good weather. I'm testing the best ratio to use the shampoo as a foam this weekend. The new formula creates insane abouts of Suds so it not easy to get the ratio right. Iv been paying around for weeks now.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Can someone upload a photo of there box please?!

I would love to be proved wrong about my assumptions


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

davies20 said:


> Can someone upload a photo of there box please?!
> 
> I would love to be proved wrong about my assumptions


here are some posted from members in here and around Instagram.


----------



## fatboy_coach (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's mine :argie::thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Here's mine.










Thanks Jeff can't wait to try them out


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Mine is waiting for me at home


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

J306TD said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting up J306TD enjoy. We still haven't heard from any of the wax boxes, however it's not easy to pin point from which forum/facebook/instagram or no social media customers landed the big prizes :thumb:


----------



## gpf1973 (Dec 3, 2015)

Prestige car care shop said:


> Thanks for posting up J306TD enjoy. We still haven't heard from any of the wax boxes, however it's not easy to pin point from which forum/facebook/instagram or no social media customers landed the big prizes :thumb:


Provided constructive feedback this morning on this promotion via their website contact page. Be good to get a response. Glyn.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

gpf1973 said:


> Provided constructive feedback this morning on this promotion via their website contact page. Be good to get a response. Glyn.


Hi Glyn

Thanks for your emai, we will get back a response back to you shortly.

Regards

Jeff


----------

